

Processing Tweets at the BBC with Ruby (video) - chrislo
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/ajax-ria/processing-tweets-at-the-bbc-1848/rl-311

======
chrislo
I was at this great talk at London's Ruby User Group last night. In it Sean
O'Halpin of BBC R&D talks about using ruby and a message-processing
architecture to extract information from the twitter garden- and firehose API.

